# So, wie siehts aus???



## Pan (12. Januar 2003)

Deistertour.
26.01.03.
11:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt wahlweise Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf oder Nienstedter Paß.
Was steht an? Suchts euch aus:
Je nach Witterung und persönlicher Befindlichkeit: (endlich) mal wieder die Deister-Hammertrails (selbstverfreilich mit reichlich Höhenmetern!!!!! ) oder mehr ne Softie-Runde für güldene Snob-Bikes???   

Wünsche, Meinungen, Statements?

PS. Gerrit, ich zähl auf Dich!!! Foxi und Rainer sind eh dabei, Rabbits Teilnahme, schätze ich mal, is temperatur- und witterungsabhängig - wer sonst noch??? Hattrick, Mischuwi, Madbull, GageC, Quen, Momme, Feeelix, ...irgendwen vergessen? Wenn ja, sorry, nicht bös gemeint. Bitte melden!!


----------



## gage_ (12. Januar 2003)

Deister-Hammertrails hoert sich doch gut an. Das mit den Hoehenmetern laesst sich erfahrungsgemaess schon irgendwie regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. Januar 2003)

Hm, es gibt zwar noch keine verläßlichen, positiven  Wetterprognosen für den 26.1. (um nicht zu sagen gar keine).
Doch vorbehaltlich dieser, positiven Prognose sage ich mal zu 
(ist ja glücklicherweise mein "freies" Wochenende)

cu,
Harry, der Zweite mit 'nem Snob-Bike


----------



## Pan (12. Januar 2003)

War heute family-mäßig im Deister unterwegs - so mit Kindern, Schlitten, Freunden und Lumumba. Angenehme +/- 0°C, super festgefahrene Scheedecke, kein Niederschlag, und.....
...JEDESMAL wenn ne Horde Biker vorbeikam, fragte Frauchen süffisant wie es nur Frauen vermögen: "Und??? Kribbelts!!???"


----------



## Rabbit (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *..., super festgefahrene Scheedecke, kein Niederschlag, und...*


Hahaha! Bei uns taut es seit heute (+1/3°C). Und es soll die nächsten Tage noch wärmer werden!
Bis zum 26.1. wird der Deister sich vermutlich wieder in einen Schlammhaufen verwandeln, so richtig schwerer, modderiger Boden 
Und ich sag' noch, fahr da nicht runter ... 

Bis denn,
Harry


----------



## Pan (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Hahaha! Bei uns taut es seit heute (+1/3°C). *



Hahaha...

...wir waren auch auf über 250m/üNN!! 
Da sieht die Welt schon anders aus.

Ähm, würdet ihr Nordlichter evtl. vielleicht ich nehme es vorsichtshalber mal an bereits am Sa. anreisen wollen???

Wir sind da ab 19:00 mit ner kleinen trinkfesten Abordnung zum Bowlen - soll ich euch einplanen???


----------



## foxi (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *JEDESMAL wenn ne Horde Biker vorbeikam, fragte Frauchen süffisant wie es nur Frauen vermögen: "Und??? Kribbelts!!???" *


ja ja da kann ich auch ein Lied von singen 



> Bis zum 26.1. wird der Deister sich vermutlich wieder in einen Schlammhaufen verwandeln, so richtig schwerer, modderiger Boden


endlich wieder optimale Bedingungen 

Freu mich schon drauf, hoffentlich wird`s auch eine ehrwürdige  Saisoneröffnungtour mit allen netten Trails und Fahrern 
Harry, mal uns doch schon mal ne Runde auf, damit wir über sie Abends beim  ausgiebig diskutieren können


----------



## Giant69 (12. Januar 2003)

Jau ,hört sich gut an,bin dabei,
Gruss,    Jan


----------



## foxi (12. Januar 2003)

Mensch klasse Jan , da können wir ja zusammen mit den PKW fahren und ne Fahrgemeinschaft gründen. näheres können wir ja noch besprechen evtl. ja nächstes WE am SA 14:00 Toom-Markt (Ich bin da)


----------



## Pan (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Harry, der Zweite mit 'nem Snob-Bike   *



*Touch down!!!! *


----------



## feeelix (12. Januar 2003)

mensch!

mein schnupfen vom letzten mal ist noch nicht richtig weg, und da wollt ihr schon wieder!

geschweige denn, dass ich neue bremsbeläge montiert oder wenigstens schon besorgt hätte! zu allem überfluss steht die kiste noch verdreckt im keller!

können wir denn diesmal alle duschen in dem wohnmobil (bumsbomber - hihihi)? oder war das gar nicht von einem von uns?

die verschwitzte fahrt im kalten auto hatte mir das letzte mal nämlich die megarotznase beschert. beim biken war mir nicht kalt.

witzig ist, das an dem we wieder kassel auf dem reiseplan steht, da ein sehr guter freund geburtstag hat am 26.

na schaumermal.

gruß aus düsseldorf

feeelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (13. Januar 2003)

Moin Moin,

ich bin auf "Verdacht" dabei. 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## mischuwi (13. Januar 2003)

Also wenn ich bis dahin wieder ein intaktes, und funktionierendes Bike habe, bin ich ach dabei! DAS steht aber zur Zeit leider noch in den Sternen. Muss noch auf Geld warten, dann Sachen bestellen, dann auf Sachen warten und dann noch den ganzen Müll wieder zusammenbauen. Ob das bis zum 26. wat wird ...??? Schau mer moi!

Aber wenn, dann wird das neue Material gleich getestet!


----------



## Hattrick (13. Januar 2003)

am abend vorher bowlen ? Feggendorf DPP wäre dann natürlich optimal  Bei der Gelegenheit könnten wir ja die örtlichen Gegebenheiten des in Planung befindlichen "IBC -Deister -Headquarters" (mit Campingmöglichkeit und abschließbarer Bike Garage) begutachten.

... "Und??? Kribbelts!!???"

@PAN: sie meinte was anderes


----------



## momme (13. Januar 2003)

schönen dank für die einladung, aber ich werde wohl erst im juni wieder im deister radeln, dann sind die trails auch wieder im leckersten zustand!   wünsche euch glück mit dem wetter und schicke mal eine rutsche sonne für euch rüber!

momme!


----------



## Rabbit (17. Januar 2003)

Na Pan,

wie hoch steht denn der Schlamm schon im Deister??? 

Die Temperaturen entsprechen ja schon mal meinen Vorstellungen (+7°C) und wenn's so sonnig wird wie hier heute, na dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen!


----------



## Hattrick (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Na Pan,
> 
> wie hoch steht denn der Schlamm schon im Deister???
> ...



... ich poste heute nachmittag/abend einen "Mudreport"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. Januar 2003)

Heinz, Du bringst es wieder mal auf den Punkt


----------



## Hattrick (18. Januar 2003)

komme gerade aus dem Deister. 
Einfache bis mittlere Trails sind fahrbar (was man halt mit ner Lampe fahren kann  ) selbst der Schlamm hält sich in Grenzen.  Zu den lecker Trails kann ich noch nichts sagen;  dürften sich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen (Frankweg) in ähnlichem Zustand befinden. Also stand heute


----------



## Pan (18. Januar 2003)

Das heißt dann ja wohl: Wir fahren!!!!!


----------



## Gerrit (18. Januar 2003)

Moin,

ich muss leider absagen, sorry.... Blöderweise schreiben wir nämlich vom 24.01. - 29.01. Klausuren. Sollte ich wider   Erwarten aber rasanteste Lernfortschritte  erzielen, könnte ich anreisen. Denke aber eher nicht...obwohl...mein bike is wieder fit    

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## mischuwi (20. Januar 2003)

ich sage jetzt auch definitiv ab!

Bin am nächsten WE in WOB bei meiner Herzdame. Aber man wird sich sicherlich noch zu der einen oder anderen Tour treffen.

Allen Teilnehmern aber viel Spass!


----------



## Gerrit (20. Januar 2003)

Moin!

Sacht mal, wie sieht es denn wohl das WE nach dem 26. aus? 

@Pan: fährst du an dem WE? Kriegen wir vielleicht noch wen mobilisiert???

bis denne

Gerrit


----------



## Pan (21. Januar 2003)

Meinst Du 1./2. 3.?

Kein Problem, komm vorbei!
Rainer ist sicher auch dabei. Hattrick kann sich dazu selbst äußern und vielleicht schließt sich noch der ein oder andere an - schaun mer mal.


----------



## Hattrick (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Meinst Du 1./2. 3.?
> 
> ... Hattrick kann sich dazu selbst äußern ... - schaun mer mal. *



Schaff ich schon   Am 1.3. würde es erst erst ab ca. 11:00 Uhr funzen. 2.3. zu 90% ok.


----------



## gage_ (23. Januar 2003)

Hat jemand der Teilnehmer zufaellig eine dieser Shimano-SPD-Pedal-Spannungs-einstell-Schrauben und kann sie mitbringen?

Mein Dank waere demjenigen auf Jahrzehnte wenn nicht noch laenger sicher


----------



## Pan (23. Januar 2003)

Wenn ich im Gegenzug mal Deine Dämpferpumpe benutzen darf??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (23. Januar 2003)

Prima 

Hast Du einen Adapter fuer Deine SID-Ventile? Sowas besitz ich leider nicht. Bringe aber die Pumpe glatt mit, obwohl ich grade rein stahlgefedert unterwegs bin ...


----------



## madbull (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Wir sind da ab 19:00 mit ner kleinen trinkfesten Abordnung zum Bowlen - soll ich euch einplanen??? *


Da es ja jetzt so aussieht, als ob wir drei Nordlichter mit zum Bowlen kommen, möchte ich euch rechtzeitig vorwarnen: Ich war in Berlin das erste Mal in meinem Leben bowlen und hab die 100 Punkte (mein Rekord!) nur mit aufgeklappten Kinder-Seitenbanden geschafft! 
Ausserdem solltet ihr eure Helme mitnehmen, denn ich lasse gerne die Kugeln (am liebsten die ganz schweren) beim Ausholen nach hinten los...  Kann also gut sein, dass wir, nachdem ich ein schönes Loch im Boden fabriziert habe, rausgeschmissen werden...    

@Gage:  Ich bring meine Pumpe sowieso mit, du kannst deine also ruhig zuhause lassen... ich denke Pan wird dir trotzdem mit dieser Schraube aushelfen (würde ich auch, wenn ich wüsste welche du meinst...).

Sach ma', bin ich jetzt eigentlich mittlerweile der einzige weit und breit, der noch ohne Clickies rumgurkt?
Mensch Gage, wenn das so weitergeht, holst du dir wohl bald noch'n Race-Leichtfully oder wie???  

Mann wat freu ik mir uff den Deister, wa!


----------



## gage_ (23. Januar 2003)

@madbull .. wollte die Clickies eigentlich schon letztes Jahr zum Winterende wieder montieren, hab das aber verpasst und ploetzlich lag wieder Schnee 

Dieses Jahr wollte ich schnell sein (in zweierlei Hinsicht ), und habe deshalb schon mal die Clicks und die "Sommerreifen" montiert .. ach, und warte mal bis Sonntag, bevor Du hier in ausgiebiges Scherzen bezueglich Leichtfullies verfaellst


----------



## foxi (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Da es ja jetzt so aussieht, als ob wir drei Nordlichter mit zum Bowlen kommen, ) *


Ich glaub Bowlen mit Pan ist Out - laut PM kommt er erst gegen 22:00 heim am Sa.
Wer kommt den nu alles mit am Sonntag (ausser Pumpen und Schrauben) , hab ich das so richtig verstanden oder fehlt noch wer ?
Hattrick
Pan 
Reiner
Foxi
Giant69
Rabbit
gageC
madbull

Wenn wir um Grenzweg und Konsorten wegen den Witterungsverhältnissen einen Bogen fahren müssen, kann dann unser guide die Abfahrt nach Feggendorf mit einbauen die wir bei der Jahresabschlusstour gefahren sind?


----------



## Rabbit (23. Januar 2003)

Jep, die Teilnehmerliste ist wohl korrekt!

Ist doch mal wieder 'ne feine, illustre Runde.
Das wird bestimmt ein Spaß, wenn dann auch noch das Wetter mitspielt *daumendrück*

Ich freu mich auch schon wie ein Schneekönig. Endlich mal wieder auf's Bike ... und ihr wisst ja, die Letzten werden die Ersten sein


----------



## foxi (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ich freu mich auch schon wie ein Schneekönig. Endlich mal wieder auf's Bike *


jaaaa ich mich auch, hab gerade 1,5 Wochen zwangspause hinter mir -  Probleme mit der Schulter gehabthabe


----------



## Pan (23. Januar 2003)

Endlich wohltuende, spießbürgerliche Normalität!! 

So, und das war und ist definitiv und für alle Ewigkeit mein letztes Statement zu den nicht gerade erbaulichen Vorkommnissen der letzten Tage. Das heißt, ich hab auch keinen Bock drauf, am Sonntag über Dünnpfiff und feste Schei$$e und was von beiden möglicherweise mehr riecht zu philosophieren - haltet euch bitte daran! Ich will biken!!!!

Jetzt zum Thema:



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *... und ihr wisst ja, die Letzten werden die Ersten sein
> *



...also ich!!! 

Was mir noch fehlt ist die genaue Startzeit. 
Da die Nordlichter ja eh schon vor Ort sind, würde ich 10:00 Uhr vorschlagen wollen. Hinterher solls ja noch Kuchen geben und ihr wollt auch noch nach Hause.

Foxi, für Dich und Giant69 bedeutet das, bei mir um 09:15 antanzen!!!
Feggendorfabfahrt?? Hmmm...ne, na klar,  is im Programm. Obwohl, die Stollenabfahrt (gell, Hattrick) kennt ihr noch nicht. Kurz, aber lustig. Mal sehen, wie wir das alles koordinieren.

Alle Mann d´accord???


----------



## gage_ (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *d´accord??? *


----------



## Hattrick (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Foxi, für Dich und Giant69 bedeutet das, bei mir um 09:15 antanzen!!!
> Feggendorfabfahrt?? Hmmm...ne, na klar,  is im Programm. Obwohl, die Stollenabfahrt (gell, Hattrick) kennt ihr noch nicht. Kurz, aber lustig. Mal sehen, wie wir das alles koordinieren.
> ...



 
Wenn wir den Stollen runterheizen sollten wir ne Digicam  dabeihaben  
Spass beiseite: wir sind um 10:00 Uhr abmarschbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Spass beiseite: wir sind um 10:00 Uhr abmarschbereit. *


Und ich habe die DigiCam dabei! 
(Dann laßt mich aber bitte auch als Ersten runterfahren damit ich die Cam nicht wieder umsonst mitgeschleppt habe!)

Bis Samstach!


----------



## Pan (23. Januar 2003)

"Stevens F9 Team FR"

Wollt nur nochmal drauf hinweisen: Hört sich doch gewaltig an, oder!!! 

Jemand mehr zu bieten??? Nein???

Also, Harry, sunday it´s yours to take the trails first!!!  

PS: Aber dann nicht vorher zicken "Mein Bike ist doch noch neu" oder so!!!  

PSS(ähhh, seh grad, muß ja "PPS" heißen, oder?*): Dschiesääss, you can´t believe it!! Ob mit oder ohne Cam: Die Printe kriecht Sonntag ne Schlammpackung verpaßt, da tränen Dir, lieber Rabbit, sämtliche "Hey-ich-bin-stolzer-Besitzer-eines-neuen-Bikes"-Augen. Believe me!!!

*Jaja, Hotelzimmer sind langweilig....


----------



## Rabbit (23. Januar 2003)

Was'n Glück, daß das Bike gar nicht so neu ist, wie ihr immer glaubt! Und deswegen ziere ich mich auch nicht mit der dicksten Schlammpackung nach Haus zu kommen!
Ein Zitat aus "Steiner - Das Eisene Kreuz": _Dreck hält warm und macht wasserdicht_ 

Für alle, die es noch nicht wissen: Mein Gaul war ein Testrad der Crew von Radsport von Hacht hier in Hamburg-Eppendorf und weist daher bereits einige Gebrauchsspuren auf. Es besteht also keine Notwendigkeit den Gaul mit Samthandschuhen zu reiten!

Ihr werdet's schon sehen ... believe *meeeeee*


----------



## gage_ (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *"Stevens F9 Team FR"
> [...]
> Jemand mehr zu bieten???*



Ein "Team" leider nicht, aber das "FR" pariere ich ganz locker mit "LT" fuer "*Long* Travel"


----------



## Rabbit (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *... pariere ich ganz locker mit "LT" fuer "Long Travel"  *


Stimmt! Frei übersetzt heißt das soviel wie: manchmal ist's ein "*langer* Weg" nach oben


----------



## Pan (23. Januar 2003)

...no further comment...!!!  

oder doch: CU !!! Both!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (24. Januar 2003)

> Das heißt, ich hab auch keinen Bock drauf, am Sonntag über Dünnpfiff und feste Schei$$e und was von beiden möglicherweise mehr riecht zu philosophieren - haltet euch bitte daran


----------



## Alan (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *"Stevens F9 Team FR"
> 
> ...
> ...



Immer dieses Federwegsgeprotze... Wer hat den längeren???  

Wie wäre es mit diesem Hobel? Klassisch in 28", inzwischen ein wenig umgebaut mit Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL und Tufo Diamond Clincher 28 mm?

Das ist ein Rad, keine 9 kg, keine Federung, nur Spaß und Geschwindigkeit!

Viel Spaß am Sonntag!

Saludos

Det


----------



## gage_ (24. Januar 2003)

@Alan ... nicht jedes Rad ist auch ein Mountainbike 

Fuer diese Dinger haben wir Dir doch ein extra Unterforum gegeben


----------



## foxi (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Das ist ein Rad, keine 9 kg, keine Federung, nur Spaß und Geschwindigkeit! *



nee muss ich net haben, das würd mir mein Rücken nie verzeihen 
Macht aber wenn manns abkann bestimmt auch mal Spass !
Wieviel KM spulst du damit so runter (am Stück) im Gelände ? und hast bei Deinen 68èr Baujahr keine Probs damit ?


----------



## Tracer (24. Januar 2003)

Hi!
Ich kenne euch alle ... naja fast alle nicht, außer Rabbit und Madbull, trotzdem möchte ich mich eurer Tour anschließen.
Werde mit Iron-Gun und noch ein paar verrückter Hambuger mit-bringen......sollte es regnen ........ braucht ihr nicht mit uns zu rechnen.
Iron-Gun wird uns führen...... wo ist das treffen ....... bei Pan oder???
Freue mich auf die Tour....... habe nur gutes gehört (super Trails)!
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## Alan (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> [BWieviel KM spulst du damit so runter (am Stück) im Gelände ? und hast bei Deinen 68èr Baujahr keine Probs damit ? [/B]



Gestern waren es gut 52 km in knapp unter drei Stunden durch Harburger Berge und Fischbeker Heide. Mein Rücken zickt heute schon ziemlich rum, das dürfte aber auch daran liegen, daß ich Radfahren einfach nicht mehr so gewohnt bin und die Rückenspannung durch einen Mangel an Muskulatur nicht ordentlich aufgebaut bekomme. 
Für hiesige Verhältnisse ist, sofern man akzeptieren kann gelegentlich auch zu Fuß zu gehen, dieses Rad aus Russentitan schon ausreichend. Ich bin kein großer Abfahrer, bergauf ist mir lieber, und da ist wenig Gewicht wichtiger als viel Federweg.

Bis denne

Det


----------



## Pan (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tracer _
> *Hi!
> Ich kenne euch alle ... naja fast alle nicht, außer Rabbit und Madbull, trotzdem möchte ich mich eurer Tour anschließen.
> Werde mit Iron-Gun und noch ein paar verrückter Hambuger mit-bringen......sollte es regnen ........ braucht ihr nicht mit uns zu rechnen.
> ...



So ne Schaisse!! 
Da freut man sich auf ne gemütliche Sonntag-Vor-/Nachmittags-Kaffeetrinker-Lulli-Runde, und dann das....I-G-D kommt!!!!  

Tach Tracer!

Klar könnt ihr euch uns anschließen.
Allerdings solltet ihr dann bis spätestens 09:15 Uhr bei mir aufschlagen!!!
Gib doch nochmal ne Handy-Nummer durch (PM), damit wir uns um 09:30 nochmal vergewissern können, dass ihr tatsächlich nun doch nicht kommt!!


----------

